# Seeking Messiaen's St. Francis libretto



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone know where/how I can obtain the libretto of Messiaen's _St. Francis_, which - like most of the texts for his vocal pieces - he wrote himself. Original French, English translation, or French/English...


----------

